# how do i wire it?



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ok guys, i have a pioneer amp model GM-X972
..u can find info on it at crutchfield well, anyways i have 2 12"s that i bridged and i wanted to connect my rear cabin speakers up to the amp as well, but i dont know how to do it, can anyone help?


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, besides goin out and buyin a new amp. Here's what you do: Hook the 2 subs up to a 2-ohm load. Then hook the 2 rear speaker into a 2-ohm load into the other channel. 

BUT, YOU DON'T WANNA DO THIS!!! Just hook up the subs, and run the rear speaker off the head unit. Rear speakers are only for fill, that's it!!! It will sound horrible if you do that. 

And, you should only run 1 sub off of that amp anyways. It says you can only bridge at 4-ohms, meaning that 1 sub is plenty for it. You will get 400 rms off of 1 sub, sell the 2 12's and buy a good 12 with 500+RMS. You will hurt the amp if you wire 2 12's into a 2-ohm load, cause it's only 4-ohm stable bridged. If this doesn't make any sense, hit me back. What kind of subs you got? How many watts? Also, if you did, NEVER buy from crutchfield, wayyyyyy overpriced!!!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

400 watts RMS x 1 bridged output at 4 ohms 

i have both polk audio 165RMS subs bridged

by the way, my subs at 4ohms


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Albert, you should not mess with car audio stuff. Let professionals play with your car audio equipment, so if they fuck it up, you get new stuff.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

i wouldnt amp the rear speakers... you will get better fill if you amp the fronts first..... if your looking to get two subs and a set of speakers to run off a amp u need to get a 4ch... you run into to many probs with trying to run 2 12's and two 6.5 on a 2ch amp


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *400 watts RMS x 1 bridged output at 4 ohms
> 
> i have both polk audio 165RMS subs bridged
> 
> by the way, my subs at 4ohms *


Your subs are 4 ohms each. When you "bridge" them...it becomes a 2 ohm load on the amp. And a 2 ohm mono load on that amp = big paper weight. You will fry your amp if you wire them like that. You will have to run one sub off each channel (stereo). You might not like that answer...but it's the only way it'll work. If you don't like it...your only option is to get a class d mono block amp that is stable to 2 ohms.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

stealthb14 said:


> *Albert, you should not mess with car audio stuff. Let professionals play with your car audio equipment, so if they fuck it up, you get new stuff.  *


good advice! lol... thanks for all your help guys, ya i guess i wont want to wire my rear speakers to the amp and i'll just de-bridge the subs


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

so what kind of subs should i get if i want to get the absolute most power out of my system? by bridging it, what RMS speakers and how many ohm's


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *so what kind of subs should i get if i want to get the absolute most power out of my system? by bridging it, what RMS speakers and how many ohm's *


You will need either 2 subs with a single 8 ohm voice coil each, or 2 subs that have a dual 4 ohm voice coil each. Both of these can be wired to a final 4 ohm load at the amp.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *You will need either 2 subs with a single 8 ohm voice coil each, or 2 subs that have a dual 4 ohm voice coil each. Both of these can be wired to a final 4 ohm load at the amp. *


so if i get either one of those two setups, i can bridge them to the amp to get 400rms ? thanks for the info


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *so if i get either one of those two setups, i can bridge them to the amp to get 400rms ? thanks for the info *


That is correct.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *That is correct.  *


thank you very much for the information sentrastyle


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

SentraStyleEMW said:


> *You will need either 2 subs with a single 8 ohm voice coil each, or 2 subs that have a dual 4 ohm voice coil each. Both of these can be wired to a final 4 ohm load at the amp. *


does anyone know of a store that has these? circuit city doesnt, nor does best buy


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *does anyone know of a store that has these? circuit city doesnt, nor does best buy *


I believe that circuit carries DVC subs. They have the Alpine Type S and Type R subs which can be had in a DVC. I know that you can have them order the MTX Thunder 4000's, 6000's, or 8000's in an 8 ohm version. I am not sure what other subs they carry in either 8 ohm or DVC...it's been a year and a half since I worked there  .


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

why does everyone say it sounds horrible to amp the rear speakers? It doesnt at all, the only thing it affects is sound staging, and i can garantee you that %80 of the general populous could care less about it.

If you have coaxials up front and in the rear, it doesnt matter which ones you amp. In fact the music will probably be clearer if you amp the rear, because the front speakers are at the bottom of the door most of the sound scatters or is absorbed into the carpet before it reaches your ears. The sound coming from the rear deck is at a equal level to your head and is less obstructed.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

tHe iLleSt RiCe said:


> *ok guys, i have a pioneer amp model GM-X972
> ..u can find info on it at crutchfield well, anyways i have 2 12"s that i bridged and i wanted to connect my rear cabin speakers up to the amp as well, but i dont know how to do it, can anyone help? *


i beleive the pio 972 had a recall... might wana check a local best buy or c/c


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: how do i wire it?*



theimportscene said:


> *i beleive the pio 972 had a recall... might wana check a local best buy or c/c *


ya there was a recall on it.......my shit started burning and smoking one day.....i'm supposed to be getting a new one, i already called them about 2 weeks ago, now i have another week to go before i get it


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

damm, burning and smoking..... they werent kidding about taking that crap off the shelves! 
no offense, man.... pioneer makes some good mobile audio stuff....!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

theimportscene said:


> *damm, burning and smoking..... they werent kidding about taking that crap off the shelves!
> no offense, man.... pioneer makes some good mobile audio stuff....! *


haha, tell me about it........luckily i was working on my back seat(folded down, so i had access to the amp) while bumping music when this started to happen.....my car was packed with smoke, as if i had hot-boxed it. i paniced when i saw the smoke, so i quickly removed the fuses to find they were melted inside...so i had to go pop my hood and disconnect the power cable.....funny thing is that the amp was still smoking and making sizzle noises....i was like "damn, there goes my amp" i just went inside and had a coke and a smile


----------

